# How much does your gym cost?



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

Mine is 25 dollars a year. Its a boxing gym so i aslo get 5 day a week training from coach to. But the other day i was checking out my boys gym and it was like 250 a year. wtf why is his so much more expensive? i have all the shit i need.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2008)

250 a year!


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

what is that really expensive? how much is your gym?
mine is 25 a year. it has heavybags, uppercut bags, speed bags, etc. a ring.
ping pong table.
dumbells 5-120(i think)
bench, squat rack, deadlift power lifting area, pullups, dips, etc.and thenit has a bunch of machines.


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

BTW that is teh funniest picture thing i have seen.


----------



## vader (May 11, 2008)

350 a year, indoor pool, etc.


----------



## biggfly (May 11, 2008)

$660 yr solo/ $1100 for girlfriend and I...has everything and then some...pools, spas, physical therapy, indoor olympic running track, full court hoops, massage, seperate mens/womens saunas, steamrooms, hottubs, as well as community ones. Seperate Pilates, Aerobic, Yoga, Cycling rooms. Seperate Cardio levels, frees are seperated from machines by the full court glass encased basketball court, full juice, sandwich, salad bar. Kid's daycare/playcenter overlooking weights so your kid can still see you..Plasma tv's in full amenities lockerooms, full hair/nail/massage/etc salon/spa. Fucking everything under one roof, but the place is freaking enormous and several levels, so it feels empty and sparse all the time. Very nice really, even though it sounds very fufu. The anount of equipment is insane, 2 or 3 of everything, and never have to compete for free weight space or weights, not too many serious lifters in there.


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

oo shit homie. are all the classes and food etc free?


----------



## biggfly (May 11, 2008)

Food is extra...most of the classes etc are included. When you sign up, you can get 10 free personal training sessions if you want.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

I just paid $290 dollars for a membership at Lifetime Fitness with the college student discount that will give me access to the gym from May 1st until I go back to school in mid August.

Ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2008)

MY gym is free thanks to being a UF student and the gym being a UF gym.   However, the gym was closed last week for break, so I got to check out the local gyms..

*Gainesville Health and Fitness*

I have never been there before so I was hoping for a free week trial (or even a day) like Gold's does.  NOPE.  No free week and no free day!  I had to pay $12 for that one day.  Hah, that was their first mistake.

How much for membership?  $48 a month and $29 sign up fee.

Pros:  Open 24 hours 7 days a week, great PT facility, pool, racket ball, lots os pussy

Cons:  Price, aged equiptment, rusty dumbells, rude members, hexagonal plates (hard to do conventional deads with these), limited space between every piece of equipment   

Overall?  Fuck em.  Cant get a free day?  Thats unheard of.  Its nice to have a 24hr gym, but how often do you workout at 1am?  Dumb bells go up to 140lbs




*PowerHouse by Baileys*  (Not to be confused with Ballys?)


Luckily, I found a 7 day week pass at the tanning salon.  Walked in, no questions asked, have fun, be careful!

How much for membership?  $29 a month, no sign up fee, or pay sign up fee ($24) and pay $5 for first month?

Pros:  Newer equipment, nicer people, better quality of pussy, quiet, price

Cons:  Empty(any business?), hexagonal plates, radio music

Overall?  Typical gym   Nothing outstanding, but that should motivate management to add some things or bring down the price a tad.  However, for a typical gym rat, this is the place.  Dumb bells go up to 125lbs.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

^ Do you like working out at Florida's gym?

Too many hot shots at IU's rec center, it was well worth the $100 dollars to get 24 hour access at a real hardcore gym in the slums of Bloomington.


----------



## bigss75 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah the rec center here is is crowed with too many ego's plus you can't get a squat rack because someone is always curling in them. I pay 25 a month for the gym I'm at now, there's not much more then weights and abunch of cardio but the dumbbells go to 175 and you can use chalk. The owners usually change the music depending on the crowd, so by the time I lift usually late at night its old school metal


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2008)

My buddy in the army has already payed for his membership and isn't here...so I use his card to scan in.


----------



## Witchblade (May 11, 2008)

Gym memberships are a lot more expensive in Holland. I go to the cheapest of gyms out there with little equipment (no power rack, just one squat rack) and I pay 25€/month.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^ Do you like working out at Florida's gym?
> 
> Too many hot shots at IU's rec center, it was well worth the $100 dollars to get 24 hour access at a real hardcore gym in the slums of Bloomington.



To be honest, the hot shots in the gym are idiots.  I am one of the bigger guys in the gym, so if all the racks are taken up, I just go over and sit on one of the benches and wait.  Someone always notices me and lets me know when they are done or lets me work in with them.

I find that most of the time, the "hot shots" are just pussies.  They are polite though when you ask if you can work in with them.  Then again, most people refrain from doing that.  I do that only when the barbell is in a fixed position that works for both of us.  (Hes does squats and I am doing Overhead presses)


In any case, the Florida gym has more space, more equipment, and adequate hours vs. the gyms in town.  Lots and lots of foolish morons running around, but its free.  You cant beat that price.


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2008)

I don't go to gyms anymore since I lift at home now.  When I did they were all around 50$/month.  So that's 600$/year.


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

lol you guys should check out your PAL. its only 25 dollars a year and has all taht shit just no pools or TVs etc.


----------



## biggfly (May 11, 2008)

Prob my biggest reason for going to where I go is the kid's center. If I am busy early morning in my office after my son gets on the bus and can't get there, it is nice to know I can get him off the bus and still head over and take my time. I do have a shitload of home equipment, squat rack, bench, cable crossover towers, 50-125 lb dumbells, 600 lbs woth of plates, 2 oly bars, ez curl bars, flat bench, incline bench, preacher bench, and a pullup/dip tower. I can get alot of shit done at home if need be..sort of my own 24 hr gym in case stress or whatever hits me at 1 a.m i go down to the workout room and do work.


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

O werd. How old is your son. you should just have him workout with you. ya digz.


----------



## Mista (May 11, 2008)

When I first signed up $185 a year. Now $450.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 11, 2008)

Mine's normally ~$440 a year, but I worked out a 2 year contract to get it for ~$220-240 a year. Squat racks, Power Racks, 5-185lbs dumbbells, plenty of benches, cable machines, weight stack machines, various cardio equipment, etc. Plus you can use any location of the same chain in the world. For $220-250 a year it's about the best you can get in this area.


----------



## KentDog (May 11, 2008)

$29.95/mo with nothing fancy, just weights and cardio. I've never liked the weekend hours (only open until 6pm), but they are turning 24/7 "soon" (when I had signed up in February, they had told me on the first of April ).


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

right now, for me and fiance it is $396 a year, That is with a corporate discount.  That also includes tanning (on crappy beds) and classes,(only at night) which are few and far between.  When they opened up 4 years ago they were the greatest gym around, they ran the other 2 gyms out of business, and now they are turning to crap


----------



## tomuchgear (May 12, 2008)

32 dollars a month. lots of bells and whistles that i dont use like tanning beds, racket ball, etc. they have a lot of machines, and free's so i am happy. i used to pay 60 a month at another gym. i quit going there, and went to the local colledge till you had to show a student id. kinda nice to have a free gym for a while lol.


----------



## min0 lee (May 12, 2008)

danny81 said:


> BTW that is teh funniest picture thing i have seen.


Kissing his ass will get you nowhere.


----------



## DaMayor (May 12, 2008)

*FREE*.

My wife works there.

I never go.


----------



## min0 lee (May 12, 2008)

KentDog said:


> $29.95/mo with nothing fancy, just weights and cardio. I've never liked the weekend hours (only open until 6pm), but they are turning 24/7 "soon" (when I had signed up in February, they had told me on the first of April ).


Planet fitness?
Same thing almost happened here but I found out about the switch before it was too late.
The fact that they knew about the change over and didn't tell me really pisses me off.


----------



## danny81 (May 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Kissing his ass will get you nowhere.



lolim not. that shit is mad funny


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2008)

About $540 I think


----------



## squanto (May 12, 2008)

Free, at the UMD gym. Great facility, all the weights and cardio equipment you need, punching bags, among other things. They even have a standard sized pool with underwater radio, and an Olympic sized pool.

I have actually found substantially_ less_ idiots at the University gym then in other gyms.

The gym I worked at was pretty average, no crazy amenities, and was $40 per month. Bally's you can get cheaper, like $15-25 a month with a 3 year contract, and I have seen a few gyms go for about $80 per month (really nice facilities though).


----------



## KentDog (May 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Planet fitness?
> Same thing almost happened here but I found out about the switch before it was too late.
> The fact that they knew about the change over and didn't tell me really pisses me off.


Nope, my gym is a one of a kind local place. Nothing fancy; just a bare-bones gym, which is all I need. Never too crowded, and it makes it easy to get in and out. However, it lacks eye candy, which was one of the only reasons I would stick around to do cardio at the gym at my university. The only girls that I ever see at the gym are the same handful of girls.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Nope, my gym is a one of a kind local place. Nothing fancy; just a bare-bones gym, which is all I need. Never too crowded, and it makes it easy to get in and out. However, it lacks eye candy, which was one of the only reasons I would stick around to do cardio at the gym at my university. The only girls that I ever see at the gym are the same handful of girls.


That's just a distraction.


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2008)

$560 a year for the baddest mofo gym ever. I love omni.


----------



## Irons77 (May 13, 2008)

$21 a month, small but it works


----------

